# Need 10-15 shirts printed using direct to garment



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

I need about 10-15 shirts printed using direct to garment machines. I want the shirts to be high quality. Is there anyone that knows of a place that will do the small amount? I am looking for a place in the New York City or new jersey area. Even if it is someone that is not an official business that can do it, that would be great too. Thanks everyone.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

www.choicshirts.com


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

sorry. T-Shirts: Printed T-Shirt Designs and Pre-Printed Shirts - ChoiceShirts


----------



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

proworlded said:


> sorry. T-Shirts: Printed T-Shirt Designs and Pre-Printed Shirts - ChoiceShirts


Do they offer services where I could send in the shirt?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

You would need to check with them. Probably not.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

Are you looking to do this on white or dark shirts?


----------



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

greenmachine said:


> Are you looking to do this on white or dark shirts?


i need to do both


----------



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

Rodney said:


> Check out Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


thank you i will check there!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Brandon, if you're looking for a specific machine, ask the machine provider to do some sample shirts with your designs so you can see how they come out.


----------



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

selanac said:


> Brandon, if you're looking for a specific machine, ask the machine provider to do some sample shirts with your designs so you can see how they come out.


I am looking more for someone to just do these first couple shirts for me while I am deciding on a machine to purchase.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Brandon, when we bought a DTG awhile back. We received an order of about 200 before the machine arrived. We had to go into training, and we told the saleman our issues. He told us to bring the t-shirts and we could do them there. Never hurts to ask. Great proof of concept too. 

If that salesmen was still there I'd recommend that company. However he's not. The other company I recommended has a great history. They help you, and you get the best product, IMHO.


----------

